# Freesync Windmill Demo



## Space Lynx (Apr 21, 2021)

AMD apparently has taken this demo down, so I can't find it anywhere. 

I wanted to check if Freesync still is turned on with the "driver only" install of the latest AMD drivers from yesterday which now allow 3 different install options.

@W1zzard 

Can you test this or provide me the Freesync Windmill Demo?


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 21, 2021)

The amd demo is awful and since it's down, you can use the nvidia pendulum demo instead. It works on freesync too.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 21, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> The amd demo is awful and since it's down, you can use the nvidia pendulum demo instead. It works on freesync too.



I did not know the nvidia one was compatible. Thank you, thread closed.

Hopefully the driver only install still has freesync enabled... I will never have to deal with software again!!!! glorious


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 21, 2021)

lynx29...

In case the nVidia pendulum doesn't work out for you.  

AMD Windmill FreeSync Demo

Wouldn't hurt to check back in and let us know if FreeSync is working with the "driver only" install.  I did the "minimal install" because I was concerned about that very thing.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 23, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> AMD Windmill FreeSync Demo
> 
> Wouldn't hurt to check back in and let us know if FreeSync is working with the "driver only" install.  I did the "minimal install" because I was concerned about that very thing.
> 
> ...


It says my Freesync monitor is not Freesync compatible, perhaps because it uses Vsync with the 1060 6GB my system has.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 23, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> It says my Freesync monitor is not Freesync compatible, perhaps because it uses Vsync with the 1060 6GB my system has.



I don't think the windmill demo works with nvidia, unlike the pendulum demo working with both.

i will report back this weekend sometime if the driver only install does indeed work with freesync.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 30, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> lynx29...
> 
> In case the nVidia pendulum doesn't work out for you.
> 
> ...



driver only = freesync does not work.

minimal install is needed.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 30, 2021)

Nvidia pendulum demo working totally fine with the AMD Freesync just use that instead!


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 30, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Nvidia pendulum demo working totally fine with the AMD Freesync just use that instead!



I don't think you understand what I was doing, I did use that. Read the thread before posting please.


----------

